# Dewalt Band Saw for sale ( Photos Added ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Blister (31 Oct 2009)

As in the title 

model number DW3501 

Can post a photo tomorrow if any interest 

Twin wheel model takes a 82 1/2" long blade 

you can get all the parts for this model from here 

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=18573

It runs when you press the green button and stops when you press the red one  

£175 :wink:












It is fitted with a safety key , if its not on position it will not run :lol: 






also has a warning light fitted 


























Big cast ally wheels :lol: 
















Cant find the insert on the table , would advise a quick clean up and check over as not used for about 2 years 

6" depth of cut 

12" from blade to neck / throat

220 - 240 volt

3.2 amps

0.55kw think that is 3/4 Hp on old money

The main body as you can see is one reinforced casting , whit a plastic outer cover


----------



## Aled Dafis (31 Oct 2009)

Just for information, I have this exact saw, and it's a cracker. Probably the best benchtop (although mine is on a dedicated DeWalt stand) bandsaw out there IMHO.

The design is well tested, as it used to be sold under the old ELU brand, DeWalt just chaned the colour.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Blister (31 Oct 2009)

Aled Dafis":iezguz07 said:


> Just for information, I have this exact saw, and it's a cracker. Probably the best benchtop (although mine is on a dedicated DeWalt stand) bandsaw out there IMHO.
> 
> The design is well tested, as it used to be sold under the old ELU brand, DeWalt just chaned the colour.
> 
> ...



O Yes :lol: 8)  :wink:


----------



## Matt_S (31 Oct 2009)

PM sent


----------



## jimi43 (1 Nov 2009)

Nice saw! I have the newer one...and I LOVE it.

I use it ALL the time...great bit of kit.

Of course some things are better on other saws but not at this price.

Good luck with the saw!

Jim


----------



## Blister (1 Nov 2009)

Photos now on :wink:


----------



## lurker (1 Nov 2009)

Aled Dafis":3pul9ljf said:


> Just for information, I have this exact saw, and it's a cracker. Probably the best benchtop (although mine is on a dedicated DeWalt stand) bandsaw out there IMHO.
> 
> The design is well tested, as it used to be sold under the old ELU brand, DeWalt just chaned the colour.
> 
> ...




:sign3:


----------



## harryc (1 Nov 2009)

£175 :shock: :shock: :shock: 

No offence but these usually go for about £75 on fleabay, whats it got gold plated blades..............................

Harry


----------



## Blister (1 Nov 2009)

harryc":3edip5e6 said:


> £175 :shock: :shock: :shock:
> 
> No offence but these usually go for about £75 on fleabay, whats it got gold plated blades..............................
> 
> Harry



Well thanks for your comments 

did not realize I had to sell it for what you say they sell for on Ebay 

silly me :twisted: 

always amazes me that people who have no intention of buying a item make comments like this ?

Its a for sale post not a request for advice on prices prices :?


----------



## JonnyD (1 Nov 2009)

I am sure Harry was just trying to point out that it is overpriced which it is.  

You can buy one for £200 brand new on ebay with a full years warranty

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DeWALT-DW738-BAND ... 5d2547cec3

feel free to slag me off as well.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

JonnyD":1ome7ec5 said:


> I am sure Harry was just trying to point out that it is overpriced which it is.
> 
> You can buy one for £200 brand new on ebay with a full years warranty
> 
> ...



regardless of whether you are right about the price jon , we've been down this road before and i think it was pretty much decided by common consent that we shouldnt make comments about the asking price on for sale threads - either buy it, or if you think its over priced dont buy it - simples.

and for what its worth the normally pricing guide for second hand kit is 2/3 of new - the equivalent saw (this one not being available new any more is probably the 739 which goes for £325 so 2 thirds of that is circa 215 notes so by that standard blister is actually under pricing his saw.

yes they go for less on the bay but so what - would you rather buy an unkown quantity from someone you dont know or this one from a long term member you can trust ?

personally i'd happily buy this one from blister for the price he's asking (though i might try to knock him down a bit in the spirit of negotiation) but i dont need to because the second hand rexon i bought from him in 07 is still doing sterling service.


----------



## Blister (1 Nov 2009)

Ok as we have lots of far more knowledgeable forum members than me on here , 

lets say offers 

or is this wrong as well :?: Please advise :!:


----------



## JonnyD (1 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":357k19gz said:


> regardless of whether you are right about the price jon , we've been down this road before and i think it was pretty much decided by common consent that we shouldnt make comments about the asking price on for sale threads - either buy it, or if you think its over priced dont buy it - simples.
> 
> and for what its worth the normally pricing guide for second hand kit is 2/3 of new - the equivalent saw (this one not being available new any more is probably the 739 which goes for £325 so 2 thirds of that is circa 215 notes so by that standard blister is actually under pricing his saw.
> 
> ...



I have obviously trod on a few toes here and i apologize. I was unaware of these new forum rules and will keep my mouth shut in future.

Jon


----------



## Mattty (1 Nov 2009)

big soft moose":tbr755cs said:


> JonnyD":tbr755cs said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure Harry was just trying to point out that it is overpriced which it is.
> ...



Bsm
It was only yesterday that you where'concuring' in telling another member that the planer they where selling for someone was too cheap and that he should do the 'decent thing' and tell the vendor. Now it seems your happy to say it's buyer beware and that we shouldn't comment on the price an item is being sold at even if it is ridiculous and another member pays 100% over the going (second hand) rate.

Decided by common concencus? It has been commented on by some as has the argument about people posting ebay links. I don't remember Charlie or any of the Mod's making a ruling that we shouldn't comment on for sale threads. Just you laying the law down?

Blister or anyone can sell this saw for whatever he sees fit, but someone pointing out that it is commonly available brand new, for a only 10% more is potentially helping more people than it is harming.

Maybe i am mistaken, it does happen commonly. I'm sure you will put me right as well if i am.


----------



## jimi43 (1 Nov 2009)

Just to lighten up the thread a tad....anyone know if you can fit any bearing guides to this and the newer 739 variable speed one that I have?

Ta guys

Jimi


----------



## andycktm (1 Nov 2009)

Sorry to say it Blister but harry ain't a long way off, i sold one same as the ebay link for £130 6 months ago,
its what some one is willing to pay for it.
You a car salesman moose :lol: :wink:


----------



## Tom K (1 Nov 2009)

PM sent


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

Mattty":38qe7dbq said:


> big soft moose":38qe7dbq said:
> 
> 
> > JonnyD":38qe7dbq said:
> ...



matty - the last time this came up it was as i said decided by common concensus - _that is by the members on that thread not by the mod team - thats what common consensus means :roll: _that the gentlemanly thing to do in cases where you think the price someone is selling their goods for is too high is not to comment on it - Principally because it sparks arguments and bad feeling - If a potential buyer wants to ask for advice then they are free to do so on a different thread.

if you or anyone else chooses not to act like a gentleman then thats fine by me - freedom of speech and all that - but you reap what you sow and you can't then blame the vendor for being a little peeved, and they will have only themselve to blame if the mod team step in to make it a rule , or worse ban sales threads altogether if they were constantly causing arguments and ill feeling.

The planer thicknesser thing was entirely different as he was selling on behalf of someone else and it is just good manners to point out to a widow that she is selling her late husbands goods too cheaply - and telling someone they should be charging *more * is not likely to cause any ill feeling.

edit - and actually a case could be made that this is covered by the rules , ie rule 2



> We intend to maintain a friendly forum where members respect each other regardless of skill level, opinions, or personal feelings. That means no name calling, sneering, *impugning a person's integrity*, or openly trashing a person's reputation online. Act like an adult, plain and simple. The Internet is a funny place; it's easy to type out a comment, click ‘Post’ then sit back and let the fur fly. There are plenty of other places on the Internet where you can do this, but it won't be tolerated here. When you are posting something, ask yourself if you would say that to a person if you were in their presence and looking in their face. *Better still, ask yourself if you would like someone to say that to you*



it could easily be said that by questioning his selling price blisters integrity is being impugned as the implication is that he is trying to rip buyers off - and would anyone really like their own for sales thread s to be treated in the same manner ?


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

andycktm":2oaheope said:


> Sorry to say it Blister but harry ain't a long way off, i sold one same as the ebay link for £130 6 months ago,
> its what some one is willing to pay for it.
> You a car salesman moose :lol: :wink:



the bottom line really is that as you say its worth what someone will pay for it - whether this is £75 as harry suggests, £130 as you did, or the £175 blister was asking.

but how would you have felt if when you sold your saw for 130 someone came along and scuppered your deal by publicaly proclaiming " nah geezer thats only worth 75 nicker innit" ?


----------



## JonnyD (1 Nov 2009)

So the rules are. If the price is too low you cant comment unless your BSM then its OK. If the price is too high you cant comment as this is ungentlemanly and the gentlemanly thing to do is let the buyer get ripped off.

Clear as mud now.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## andycktm (1 Nov 2009)

Easy moose if its a good deal its a good deal.Now if somebody was going to buy it for more than its worth 
and the deal was scuppererd then yes,i'd be sick.
Its hard to tell someone its overpriced,but in the end if it helps them sell it,it's done them a favour.


----------



## big soft moose (1 Nov 2009)

JonnyD":1hpq8gyq said:


> So the rules are. If the price is too low you cant comment unless your BSM then its OK. If the price is too high you cant comment as this is ungentlemanly and the gentlemanly thing to do is let the buyer get ripped off.
> 
> Clear as mud now.
> 
> ...



that banging sound you can hear is my head hitting the desk - I didnt say any of that

the rules suprisingly :roll: are as contained in the rules thread - i.e no impugning over members integrity - and alledging that they are setting out to rip off other members is doing exactly that.

on the other hand saying that a price is too low does no discredit to the vendors reputation and is thus not contrary to the rules.

anyway i'm done with this fatuous argument - my intent was to stand up for a member who's a real credit to these forums and who i'm sure would never knowingly rip off another member - it was not to be drawn into a debate of what is or isnt allowed.


----------



## jhwbigley (1 Nov 2009)

I once bought a bandsaw of a fellow forum member, bloody good bandsaw for the money

JHB


----------



## Mattty (1 Nov 2009)

bsm- i can comment no further, what i would like to say about your patronoising and condesending attitude will prob get me banned.

Blister- sorry for distracting your thread, and good luck with the sale.


----------



## JonnyD (1 Nov 2009)

I am going to shut up now on this matter. BSM we will have to agree to disagree on this matter and let Blister get on with selling his bandsaw.

Jon


----------



## journeyman (1 Nov 2009)

Just for the record I was the one who advertised the planer thicknesser on behalf of the lady. It didn't bother me that someone pointed out that it was underpriced. What did wrinkle me a little bit was the fact that they assumed I hadn't mentioned this to her and that I had been somewhat ungentlemanly. I had in fact told her and her sons that the machine was worth considerably more, but they said to go ahead anyway. On a footnote I am pleased to say that the planer thicknesser has now been sold and she is very happy with the price she got for it and the buyer is equally happy too.
Mick


----------



## Blister (2 Nov 2009)

This is now SOLD 

Thanks to the forum member who wanted a band saw , 

and was not put off by some comments .


----------

